# Creature Catalog Issues



## Cleon

Since the latest Enworld revision the *Creature Catalog Forums* have been displaced to become sub-forums of the *Pathfinder & Starfinder* forum from the *Dungeons & Dragons* forum where they belong.

Also, every thread in *Monster Homebrews* and *Homebrews Graveyard* has vanished and the Creature Catalogue Website link is broken - it still points to the old location of  https://www.enworld.org/forum/forumdisplay.php?197-Creature-Catalogue-Website, not the current *Creature Catalog Monster Index*.

Well at least *General Monster Talk* is still working!


----------



## Morrus

It hasn't moved. The name of the parent forum was simply changed from Pathfinder, Older Editions, & Variants to Pathfinder & Starfinder -- quite a while ago!


----------



## Cleon

Morrus said:


> It hasn't moved. The name of the parent forum was simply changed from Pathfinder, Older Editions, & Variants to Pathfinder & Starfinder -- quite a while ago!




Well the Creature Catalog are still D&D 3/3.5 conversions, so does it really belong in a Pathfinder parent forum?

Wouldn't it make better sense as a sub-forum of the Dungeons & Dragons forum, who's self-declared role is to "Discuss all topics about D&D including D&D rules and products  and history, or post your own creations for others to share".


----------



## Morrus

Sure. 

We’re busy with the software upgrade, and there will be lots of changes in the next few weeks.


----------



## Cleon

Morrus said:


> Sure.
> 
> We’re busy with the software upgrade, and there will be lots of changes in the next few weeks.




Thanks.

There's no hurry. I'm sure the upgrade has a lot of higher priority things to get sorted out.

Hopefully when everything's running smoothly the threads that have gone AWOL from some of the CC's subfora will reappear. Or at least the important ones. It'd be a pain for someone at Admin to restore them manually.


----------



## Cleon

Well the good news is that the Creature Catalog Forums have their own entry in Hosted Forums now, which makes sense.

Any idea when the "updated and revised version" of the Creature Catalog files themselves will reappear? There's currently nothing in https://www.enworld.org/creaturecatalog - no *Index* or any of the Monsters from *Aartuk* to *Zygraat*.

I just get "*Oops! We ran into some problems.*"

Presumably that'll happen quite often until you get the upgrade sorted out.


----------



## Morrus

That’s a link to your desktop.


----------



## darjr

Taking a look.


----------



## freyar

Another issue. Many of the Creature Catalog forum threads (General Monster Talk subforum) seem to have been displaced to other forums in the software upgrade. Maybe this happened to the threads from the other subforums before the switchover also.

If we track down some of these threads, how do you want us to notify you to move them back? Use the post report function?


----------



## Cleon

Morrus said:


> That’s a link to your desktop.




Oops!

The Aartuk was the https://www.enworld.org/creaturecatalog/Conversions/Aartuk.htm version but the other two where my local version.

Just corrected the Index and Zygraat links.


----------



## Cleon

freyar said:


> Another issue. Many of the Creature Catalog forum threads (General Monster Talk subforum) seem to have been displaced to other forums in the software upgrade. Maybe this happened to the threads from the other subforums before the switchover also.
> 
> If we track down some of these threads, how do you want us to notify you to move them back? Use the post report function?




Yes, I'd like to know the answer to that too.


----------



## Cleon

Okay, I've checked my records and of the recent activity we are missing:









						D&D 3E/3.5 - Kraken Variants
					

According to my Conversion To-Do List thread's note on Kraken Variants, we have to following to work on:  Secondly, I spent a large chunk of Sunday comparing  the various Kraken and Giant Squid entries, and we are missing four  variant Krakens:     In original OD&D, the Kraken is the monster in...




					www.enworld.org
				











						D&D General - Killer klowns from outer space?
					

How would you fine people create the killer klowns from outer space? All that I really remember from the movie is that they have a verity of shapes & technology & that the only weak point is their big red nose, which when pop instantly kills them in a shower of confetti! 1 of their weapons was a...




					www.enworld.org
				




I'm happy leaving the Killer Klowns thread where it is but we'd like our Krakens back please.

There's also a a whole bunch of threads from before the big Enworld crash of 2016 that got displaced to the general RPG and D&D threads, but unfortunately I don't have a record of what those all were.

Freyar and I were able to remember the main conversion threads but a nearly all of the lesser General Monster Talk threads are still AWOL from 2016.

Plus the *Monster Homebrews* and *Homebrews Graveyard* Forums are empty and the Creature Catalogue Website files are missing.


----------



## loky1109

If somebody need some creature from Creature Catalogue quickly, I have download version. But I AFK until sunday.


----------



## freyar

Cleon and I also have all the posted critters if someone needs them. The big issue for us is finding the old CC threads as much as possible.


----------



## darjr

While the old site is still up you can go to 



			https://old.enworld.org/creaturecatalog/Conversions/Aartuk.htm
		


Note you’ll need to accept the security warning since the key is for www and not old


----------



## Cleon

Found some more threads that have gone AWOL - the *3.5 Converting Prehistoric Creatures* and and its locked *Converting prehistoric creatures* predecessor.

The 3.5 thread has a creature that's mid-conversion so we'd appreciate its return to the Creature Catalog.


----------



## Cleon

I've started a *Displaced Creature Catalog Threads* in General Monster Talk to keep track of the threads we know have gone AWOL.


----------



## freyar

Bumping to ask a mod to please move these two active threads to the Creature Catalog General Monster Talk forum if anyone has time:
Converting Prehistoric Creatures
Kraken Variants

Thanks much! There are many others displaced, but these are ones we could use moved soon.


----------



## Cleon

Well I've just fixed the "Master Index" of the un-uploaded Creature Catalog conversions in *Creatures Awaiting Upload & Current Conversions*.

There were literally hundreds of broken hyperlinks in it.


----------



## grayhoss

Could we get the website posted on the new forum so we can continue to access it? Failing that does anyone have the files or entries from the old site? ( I appreciate the .zip I recieved from loky, but he mentioned they were incomplete.) Cleon and freyar, could you please post your copies? or send them my way?


----------



## freyar

@Morrus; would have the most up-to-date copy. I'm not sure where we'd put it on the site until one of the admins tells us where it should go, though.


----------



## Cleon

grayhoss said:


> Could we get the website posted on the new forum so we can continue to access it? Failing that does anyone have the files or entries from the old site? ( I appreciate the .zip I recieved from loky, but he mentioned they were incomplete.) Cleon and freyar, could you please post your copies? or send them my way?




We're still waiting for the website to get restored, but in the meantime I've put an up-to-date version of the Creature Catalog files in Enworld Resources *here*. It's a zip folder that should (hopefully) get updated as new conversions are completed in the *General Monster Talk* forum.


----------



## Cleon

Would one of you fine mods be kind enough to move the *3.5 Kraken Variants* thread back to the Creature Catalog forum.

It's the only *Displaced Creature Catalog Thread* thread that has currently active conversions so it's the one we'd appreciate having back the most (although the other displaced threads would be nice to get back).


----------

